

Ask HN: World changing green business idea. Now what? - DotSauce

I do not have the funds or resources to develop this invention. It's a Green idea that could be quite profitable. The technology to make it work exists and is cheap. Here are my questions:<p>Should I publish the idea on my blog? Try to contact a company who would be interested? Try to patent the idea? Thanks for any advice.
======
pedalpete
If the invention is patentable, I'd suggest starting with a provisional patent
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provisional_application>

then, you can start openly discussing the invention either with investors or
companies while you work through the full patent process.

If the invention is not patentable, then I'd say write about it, contact
companies or people who might be interested.

If you want to be involved in the project long-term, make sure they are aware
of that, and maybe they'll hire you on if you've got the requisite skill.

As a green initiative which 'might' be profitable, don't ignore grants or
philanthropic groups which may be interested in funding or introducing you to
people who might be able to help.

In general, find a way to protect your idea, and then get out there and talk
about it.

------
Scott_MacGregor
Patenting seems smart, but if the Green idea relies on government funding or
mandates (laws) in any way to achieve profitability or sustainability you
should be careful. As soon as the other side of the political spectrum takes
over, the Green stuff might get unwound. It is a political target for both
sides, meaning a lot of unpredictable risk. One side is pushing it on people
who do not want it and the other side doesn’t want that.

There will still be a target market for certain Green things no matter who is
in control though, because there is an identifiable subset of consumers who
value it enough to pay for it.

------
MikeCapone
It's up to you to decide, and that depends on your motivations. But if you
don't think you'll be able to make it happen and still want to make the world
a better place, probably best to share your idea.

~~~
DotSauce
I want to retain credit for the idea. Will a detailed blog post act as
copyright of the idea?

~~~
zmmz
If you aren't aiming for profit, want the recognition and want to make the
world a better place then perhaps you could patent it and distribute as an
open patent? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_patent>

------
DaniFong
I would be interested in discussing it with you, potentially to help you find
funding/whatever, if you're comfortable. dani.fong@gmail.com if you're
interested.

